# Sleep tight Muffin



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Didn't think I'd be posting here so soon. 

Muffin was just over a year old when I discovered his tumour a couple of weeks ago. Two operations and an aggressive reoccurring internal abscess later led to me making the painful decision to end his pain today. 
Muffin didn't let me make that decision in the end though and slipped away as I waited in the vets for my appointment. 

Muffy was smart, greedy and willful. He always first to master any tricks I taught, always first in line when treats were on offer but always was last to come out from under the sofa when it was time to go back into the cage after playtime. I will miss his tail wiggling antics and his little blind man head sway. My heart is a little broken today. 

Rest easy my ruby eyed rattum. I love you so much. Xxx

https://instagram.com/p/tvSiAmxQgS/


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

I lost my little "Mouse" on the 18May...still hurts,,we take comfrort that we gave them a home,,love, and lots of chin rubs and nuggies.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such sad news


----------



## RiddlesMum (Mar 25, 2015)

So sorry Kitterpuss


----------

